# Yellow 77 and cat 5



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Im about to pull in some cat 5e cables in my condo and I was wondering if yellow 77 is compatible with cat 5? We use it all the time at work for cat 5 but I have never looked into it being compatible with comm cables.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

People still use yellow 77?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

william1978 said:


> People still use yellow 77?



We still use it on small pulls.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

cdnelectrician said:


> Im about to pull in some cat 5e cables in my condo and I was wondering if yellow 77 is compatible with cat 5? We use it all the time at work for cat 5 but I have never looked into it being compatible with comm cables.


I would think it would be ok.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> We still use it on small pulls.


 I haven't used it in probably 7 or 8 years. Been using the gel or nothing at all when pulling the sim-pull wire.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

william1978 said:


> I haven't used it in probably 7 or 8 years. Been using the gel or nothing at all when pulling the sim-pull wire.


Yea I have the gel in stock too. It is so slick that you have to have a bag of rags to clean it off. When we are pulling 6 and smaller I will usually just use the 77. Larger size it's gel all the way. I haven't used sim-pull yet. Seen some being installed though.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> Yea I have the gel in stock too. It is so slick that you have to have a bag of rags to clean it off. When we are pulling 6 and smaller I will usually just use the 77. Larger size it's gel all the way. I haven't got to use sim-pull yet. Seen some being installed though.


 The sim-pull is nice. I have a good little bit at work waiting to be pulled in.


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

Sim pull works great. I still use 77 time to time, but usually its the aquagel or clearglide stuff.


----------



## hbiss (Mar 1, 2008)

cdnelectrician said:


> Im about to pull in some cat 5e cables in my condo and I was wondering if yellow 77 is compatible with cat 5? We use it all the time at work for cat 5 but I have never looked into it being compatible with comm cables.


I would think that if it works for you for your work CAT5 it should work at home too.:whistling2:

-Hal


----------



## florida journeyman (Feb 26, 2011)

not sure about cat5 but we pull alot of belden cable in conduit for refrigeration controls on grocery stores and baby powder works better than yellow 77 and you dont have the mess and it doesnt dry in the pipe over time and make it difficult to add or replace cables.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I pull a lot of network cable. Yes 77 will work, and its nice because it will stay on the cable. so when you have to pull over it, it wont burn. 

We also use clear glide, as it wont leave any mess too, but it does dry a lot faster


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

http://www.idealindustries.com/products/wire_installation/lubricants/yellow_77.jsp

Click on the pdf on the right hand side friend.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh yea, it still gets used all the time. I checked with ideal and it is compatible with PVC jackets


----------



## riofebdinan12 (Mar 6, 2011)

I checked with ideal and it is compatible with PVC jackets


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

riofebdinan12 said:


> I checked with ideal and it is compatible with PVC jackets



I Agree that will work well...

Welcome to the forum Enjoy the fun...:thumbup:


----------



## johnsmithabe (May 3, 2011)

reason?


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

I only use 77 for underground pulls that have water in the conduit. I don't like the stuff. 

On the same note, that blue stuff is Useless, and very hard to clean up.


----------



## HalfWatt (Aug 9, 2011)

If you plan to use that conduit again, use something other than Yellow 77. Over time, it hardens and binds adjacent coated surfaces, such as cables and innerduct. We've had long-term success with American Polywater products.


----------

